# Saga



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Have taken some new pics of Saga


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

aww! hun er kjempe vakker! 
i love the next to last one where she's looking up!!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

love the tounge picture saga is a cutie


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

This is one of the most beautiful Chis I have seen!! :shock:  She is absolutely perfect and a perfect example of the breed..... do you show her?


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> This is one of the most beautiful Chis I have seen!! :shock:  She is absolutely perfect and a perfect example of the breed..... do you show her?


Ahh thank you so much :love2: Yes i do show her  I have only done it one time so far  She was best of breed


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> aww! hun er kjempe vakker!
> i love the next to last one where she's looking up!!



Mee too  Its my favorite one  
And thanx for the compliment


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Saga is SOOOOOO cute!! :wave:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg, she is such a cutie


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She is soooooo cute  

Really gorgeous pics :wave:


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

aww he is such a cutie, congrats on the show you went to.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought she was a show girl :wink: .... I can spot them!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg shes so cute! you need to post more, she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow Norway--I would love to visit your country some day. What a real cutie! The pics are great.


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanx :wink:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I am glad you show her, I was thinking the same thing, that she looks perfect! And the color is stunning and so even.

The name is very sweet, too!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she is really perfect  i can see why she'd be best of breed :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is so perfect! I love white chis


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

She's so beatiful. Wow. I loove the color. I love with Chi's aspecialy when it's a girl. They look like little princesses :roll:


----------

